# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Διαχωρισμός φύλου στις φραγκόκοτες

## andreas142

Γεια σας και πάλι ! Εχώ δύο φραγκόκοτες όμως δεν γνωρίζω έαν είναι αρσενικές η θυλικές? Πιθανόν είναι του ίδιου φύλου γιατι μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους . Γνωρίζει κάπιος μέλος πως ξεχωρίζουν οι φραγκόκοτες? Αν κάποιο μέλος έχει κάποια αρσενική φραγκόκοτα σε φωτογραφία εν συγκρίση με μία φωτογραφία θυλικής φραγκόκοτας ας την κάνει επίσύναψη στο θέμα αυτό για να λυθεί αυτή μου η αποροία . Οι φραγκόκοτες μου

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σας βρήκα ένα βιντέακι στο youtube με μία φράγκοκοτα με κέρατο στο κεφάλι μήπως είναι αρσενικη αυτη? 










εδώ βρήκα μία φραγκόκοτα να κάνει επίθεση σε άνθρωπο ίσως για αυτό λέγονται φύλακες του κοτετσίου 


και εδώ κράζουν ένα φίδι 

   ,


,


λοιοπον και κάτι που βρήκα με με παραξένεψε πάρα πολύ ! αυτο το βίντεο δείχνει μία γιγαντιεα φράγκόκοτα κανώ λάθος δείτε το

----------


## warlock

> λοιοπον και κάτι που βρήκα με με παραξένεψε πάρα πολύ ! αυτο το βίντεο δείχνει μία γιγαντιεα φράγκόκοτα κανώ λάθος δείτε το http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO5Z8...eature=related



Το τελευταίο είναι ένα σπάνιο είδοσ πτηνου που ζει στην Νέα Γουινέα

Εδώ εχει πληροφορίες 
http://www.patofa.com/greek/3288/-93...-945-cassowary

----------


## andreas142

?Γεία σας! γνωρίζει κάποιος για την αρσενική και την θυλίκη φραγκόκοτα πως την ξεχωρίζουμαι?

----------


## tonis!

το πουλι στο τελευταιο βιντεο λεγεται καζουαριος!καμια σχεση με φραγκοτοτα και δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι σπανιο!ευτη η φραγκοτοτα με το καρουμπαλο δεν ειναι αυτη που εχουμε ως οικοσιτο πτηνο!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Αντρέα, μην ρωτάς επαναλαμβανόμενα το ίδιο πράγμα, γιατί είναι εκνευριστικό. Έτσι κανένας δεν θα σου απαντήσει. Άλλωστε ίσως κανένας να μην ξέρει να σου απαντήσει. Επομένως ηρέμισε, περίμενε, και ταυτόχρονα κάνε και ένα ψάξιμο στο google. Είμαι σίγουρη οτι κάτι θα βρεις.

Όλα τα εξτρά μηνύματα τα σβήνω.

----------


## andreas142

αλλή μία φωτογραφία της φραγκόκοτας

----------


## andreas142

Παιδιά μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ στο internet πληροφορίες για fφραγκόκοτες?

----------


## vagelis76

Η αρσενική φραγκόκοτα έχεις συνήθως μεγαλύτερο κρανίο και το λεγόμενο κέρατο.
Επίσης μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις μια αρσενική από μια θηλυκή από τις φωνές που κάνουν.
εδώ θα ακούσεις και τις διαφορετικές φωνές μεταξύ των 2 φύλωνν...http://www.guineafowl.com/fritsfarm/guineas/sounds/






Μερικά σιτε...http://farmingfriends.com/guinea-fow...or-sale-in-uk/
http://www.guineafowl.com/fritsfarm/guineas/#pictures
http://www.guineafowl.com/fritsfarm/guineas/housing/*---->πολύ όμορφα κοτέτσια για να πάρεις και ιδέες*
http://www.guineafowl.com/fritsfarm/guineas/african/*--->διάφορα είδη και εμφάνιση
* 
  

Πιστεύω να σε κάλυψα ε???Αν όχι κάνε μια αναζήτηση με τη λέξη *Guinea Fowl* και αν τα καταφέρνεις με την αλλοδαπή(γλώσσα) θα βρεις πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα..
αν όχι ,λυπάμαι αλλά δε μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω παραπάνω,πέρα από το να χορέψω όπως τις κυρίες παραπάνω.... :Party0024:  :Party0024:

----------


## andreascrete

Ρε συ Βαγγέλη! σαν τον χατζατζάρη του καραγκιόζη χορεύουν αυτές οι φραγκόκοτες που έβαλες!!!!!!
Μιλάμε για την ντροπή της φραγκόκοτας!!!!!

----------


## andreas142

Baγγελή σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! είμαι πολύ τυχερός έχω ακούσει και τα δύο κελαηδίσματα στο κοτέτσι μου! αρα έχω ζευγάρι!

----------


## xXx

xaxaaxaxxaaxaxaxaaxxaaxxaxa έλιωσαααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  αα

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σου Βασίλη! γιατί γελάς φίλε μου?

----------


## andreas142

Το ξέρω πως ίσως γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά αν βλεπώντας τα προηγούμενα βίντεο και ακούγοντας τον ήχό της φραγκόκοτας που είναι μέσα στην κλούβα βγάζω ως συμπέρασμα πως τουλάχιστον μία απο τις δύο φραγκόκοτες είναι αρσενική .Εσείς τη γνώμη έχετε?

----------


## xXx

> Γειά σου Βασίλη! γιατί γελάς φίλε μου?


με το ποστ του Αντρέα

----------


## andreas142

Λάθος τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τους ήχους που μου έστειλε ο vaggelis76 μία θυλικιά φραγκόκοτα

----------


## Gull

> Το ξέρω πως ίσως γίνομαι κουραστικός αλλά αν βλεπώντας τα προηγούμενα βίντεο και ακούγοντας τον ήχό της φραγκόκοτας που είναι μέσα στην κλούβα βγάζω ως συμπέρασμα πως τουλάχιστον μία απο τις δύο φραγκόκοτες είναι αρσενική .Εσείς τη γνώμη έχετε?


 αυτη με το μεγαλυτερο κερατο και τα μεγαλα λειρια ειναι αρσενικη η αλλη θυληκια.εχω μια κοτα που χει βγαλει 8 φραγκοκοτακια.

----------


## andreas142

Η φραγκόκοτα είναι πολύ καλό φύλακας το έχω παρατηρήσει μπαίνει πάντα τελευταία στο κοτέτσι αφού μπούν ολές οι κότες και οτιδήποτε ξένο το κυνηγά έχει βέβαια πολύ σπαστική φωνή ! Το κρέας της είναι πραγματικά πολύ πιο νόστημα απο τις κότας το κακό είναι ότι δεν παχαίνει τόσο όσο μία κότα όλο φτερά είναι

Gull χαρά στο κουράγιο σου που μπορείς και ακούς 8 φραγκόκοτες κάθε μέρα

----------

